# en su caso



## Carole1981

Hola,

*en su caso* significa *en este caso*, o no?
que traduciria por: *Dans ce cas*,....?

Gracias

si quieren un ejemplo:
En el supuesto de concurrir un empresario individual acompañará el Documento Nacional de Identidad y, *en su caso*, la escritura de apoderamiento debidamente legalizada, o sus fotocopias debidamente autenticadas

no entiendo *en su caso* en esta frase


----------



## valerie

yo diría que aquí significa: si es necesario


----------



## Carole1981

si, es lo que pensaba, pero como es un texto juridico me parecia extraño ver "si es necesario", ya que son reglas.
Pero bueno, Gracias!


----------



## valerie

Supongo que el empresario individual puede necesitar, o no, segun la forma juridica de su actividad, tener poderes o no. En el caso de que no haya empresa creada, podría ser que la persona no necesite poderes para representarse ... a si misma


----------



## Carole1981

si, eso es. gracias


----------



## Railway

Bonsoir! 

No se muy bien que hacer..., si empezar un nuevo thread o continuar este... Lo siento si hago mal.

La cuestión es que tengo una pregunta con "en su caso", pero con otro significado al del texto de carole.

Por ejemplo: Marcos, al igual que Pepe, era mundialmente conocido, aunque en su caso lo erá por haber hecho algo bueno para el mundo y no por salir en revistas.

¿Cómo diriais en este ejemplo "en su caso"?

Merci!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Railway:

Sí, podrías decir *dans son cas, c'était pour avoir fait...*

Pero muchas veces lo diríamos así: *mais, lui, c'était pour...*

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## cotonete

Puede que me equivoque pero creo que la mejor traducción para la frase jurídica a la que hacíais referencia sería "le cas échéant" pues recoge los conceptos de acto y necesidad.


----------



## Railway

Gévy said:


> Hola Railway:
> 
> Sí, podrías decir *dans son cas, c'était pour avoir fait...*
> 
> Pero muchas veces lo diríamos así: *mais, lui, c'était pour...*
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Merci Gevy!

Moitos bicos! (beaucoup de bisous en galicien)


----------



## Inka0

Buenas tardes,
En un contato de formalización de relaciones entre dos empresas, no acabo de entender el significado de la expresión "en su caso" en la frase siguiente:
Asimismo, será objeto de investigación el diseño y fabricación de una máquina destinada a la aplicación, en su caso, del recubrimiento sobre la lámina.
Lo he traducido:
De même, la conception et la fabrication d'une machine destinée à l'application, dans ce cas, du revêtement sur la feuille, fera l'objet de recherches.
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## swift

Hola Inka.

Me parece que en  en el texto que nos ofreces, "en su caso" equivale a "en lo que tiene que ver con". Sin embargo, nos hace falta un poco más de contexto, ya que "su" recoge un elemento antes mencionado que se sobreentiende. Si se dirige a "usted" o "ustedes", sería "en ce qui vous concerne"; si se refiere a un objeto en tercera persona "en ce qui le/la/les concerne".

Escucha, te ruego, otras opiniones.

Saludos,

Swift


----------



## yserien

Respeto las versiones anteriores.
Dans ce cas expresa una posibilidad latente, pero no próxima.
Le cas écheant una posibilidad remota.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Aquí: _dans ce cas_ es perfecto.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Inka0

Buenas tardes,
Muchíssimas gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## prorrumpir

Carole, en tu frase, en su caso significa, si es necesario.
en mi frase, también, mira:
Añádase, en su caso, Y de soltería, y viudez, y estado de divorciado.
lo que quiere decir, que se añada uno de esos tres si es necesario.


----------



## Relemi

Buenas noches a tod@s!

He leído los dos hilos de "en su caso" pero no encontrado algo que me satisfaga para traducir esta expresión en el siguiente contexto: se trata de una directiva a seguir para formular la solicitud de una subvención para un proyecto:

3.1. Relación con otras iniciativas de la propia entidad solicitante.
  -         Realizar una breve referencia a los planes de actuación de la entidad (Plan estratégico/estrategia, en su caso) en los que se enmarque el proyecto.

Mi tentativa es la siguiente: 

  -    Réaliser une brève référence aux plans d’action de l’organisme (Plan stratégique/ stratégie selon le cas ) qui encadrent le projet.

Gracias por adelantado por vuestras opiniones.


----------



## swift

Hola Relemi:

Habría que descartar que el autor de la directiva se esté dirigiendo al lector como parte de un 'ustedes'... _Selon le cas_ sólo tendría sentido si _plan estratégico _y _estrategia_ fueran dos cosas distintas. 

Feliz noche.


----------



## Relemi

Hola Swift, 

descartamos el "ustedes" ya que la directiva viene dada por una institución financiadora y dirigida a la institución que pide la financiación. Se trata de personas morales y el ustedes no cabría en este contexto. Sin embargo, acabo de informarme sobre el plan y la estrategia y parece que son distintos, el plan englobando siempre estrategias. O eso creo comprender: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plan_estratégico 
Así que podría tenr sentido entonces.

Muchas gracias y feliz noche a tí también!


----------



## GURB

Hola
En su caso es sinónimo de= llegado el caso=si llega el caso= si se da el caso=* le cas échéant*


----------

